# Agility class



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

We just started beginner agility class. We just had our second class last Monday. The first class, Chloe did great on her jumps, but froze on the A-frame. The second class she did great on her jumps, table, and she made the A-frame. I was so proud of her. I think this sport may become addictive.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Rufus and I just had our first class tonight. It is the class before beginners. It's called the Foundation class.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Yorkie Crazy, I noticed your in Texas. Where at in Texas?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_this is great!! This is what my sister and I want to do with our dogs too. It's nice to see all these pics of the obstacles that they have to master. Thank you for sharing! _


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I LOVE your shots.  I plan on making agility equipment starting next week and my sister and I are going to train our poos for it, I can't wait!!!! I hope to hear good news later on on you and Chloe doing great in shows!!! 

BTW... where did you get that great looking lead you have, my sister and I would love to get one for our spoos???


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... Deb, you and I posted one minute apart.....hmmm, I guess they can tell we both want to do that, hey? LOL.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

too funny!! are you my sister??


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't know if it's from the same place but I bought one of these leads:

http://ellaslead.com/inc/sdetail/112

I LOVE it for quick walks or restroom breaks.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_thank you for the link. They look a lot like the leads we use for our horses. Same hardware and everything. They are really strong._


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Aidan said:


> I don't know if it's from the same place but I bought one of these leads:
> 
> http://ellaslead.com/inc/sdetail/112
> 
> I LOVE it for quick walks or restroom breaks.


that is the kind of lead I use to walk Teddy and Ginger together - it has really helped me keep them in heel and when I give them free walk they don't go too far ahead of me.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Yorkiecrazy said:


> We just started beginner agility class. We just had our second class last Monday. The first class, Chloe did great on her jumps, but froze on the A-frame. The second class she did great on her jumps, table, and she made the A-frame. I was so proud of her. I think this sport may become addictive.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> How much does it cost near you? Would love to do it with my grandsons for the spoos but don't know if they have it here or what it costs.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Pamela prices range hugely around here and not necessarly for quality.
First though the dog has to have basic obedience lessons before they let you in though they may let you do a private class half hour assessment to see if your dog is obedient enough.
The lady I go to is 155 a session of 8 classes but most are 250 and up
She is awsome and has been doing it for 30 years it is the newer ones that charge more.
Some places are 360 for 8 classes UM NOT.
Do you guys have 4h around you? I know they offer some dog stuff now and what is this thing I keep hearing of dog scouts that sounds cool


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

maddiek said:


> Yorkie Crazy, I noticed your in Texas. Where at in Texas?


We are in Richmond, southwest of Houston. We should try to get a poodle meet-up together for everyone in TX.:smile:


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> I LOVE your shots.  I plan on making agility equipment starting next week and my sister and I are going to train our poos for it, I can't wait!!!! I hope to hear good news later on on you and Chloe doing great in shows!!!
> 
> BTW... where did you get that great looking lead you have, my sister and I would love to get one for our spoos???


I think you and your sister will love agility. We are having a great time and Chloe loves it. 
We bought the lead from a place called thinklikeadog.com It a training place close to me. The lead is called the Martingale lead, all in one. They come in many colors.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Aidan said:


> I don't know if it's from the same place but I bought one of these leads:
> 
> http://ellaslead.com/inc/sdetail/112
> 
> I LOVE it for quick walks or restroom breaks.


Thank you for the link, but no that's not the same one. It looks very nice. May have to give it a try some day. Thank you.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Pamela said:


> Yorkiecrazy said:
> 
> 
> > We just started beginner agility class. We just had our second class last Monday. The first class, Chloe did great on her jumps, but froze on the A-frame. The second class she did great on her jumps, table, and she made the A-frame. I was so proud of her. I think this sport may become addictive.[/QUOT
> ...


----------

